# Nashville, TN



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 28, 2011)

Squating nashville.. Does anyone know a safe plae to squat/sleep downtown around 2nd ave and all that shit??? Lots of homebums here who don't seem so friendly.. We've been in town about two hours.. PM if you can help....


----------



## Nelco (Aug 28, 2011)

msging you..


----------



## L.C. (Aug 29, 2011)

besides the hop out spot under the bridge, i never found much as far as places to sleep.


----------

